# Помогите определить исполнителя



## DonSnap (25 Авг 2010)

У меня есть мп3 файл но к сожалению без каких либо данных об исполнителе и названии композиции. К сожалению я даже незнаю правильно ли я выбрал сайт для подобного вопроса. Но очень похоже что тут есть люди способные узнать исполнителя. Был бы очень благодарен такому человеку. Вот мп3 файл


----------



## Jupiter (26 Авг 2010)

Это,по моему, ансамбль "Фанданго", найдёте его здесь...
http://friedrichlips1.narod.ru/fan.mht


----------



## DonSnap (27 Авг 2010)

Пролистал интернет в поисках музыки Ансамбля "Фанданго", но ничего похожего не нашёл. У меня тут возник другой вопрос. .. подскажите, данная композиция это собственное произведение?
Уж очень мотив знакомый. Может быть это что-то знаменитое, просто переигранное данным ансамблем, если это конечно он.


----------

